# Covered Electrodes



## م / محمد حسين (29 أبريل 2007)

*أسلاك اللحام*

*COVERED ELECTRODES *
When molten metal is exposed to air, it absorbs oxygen and nitrogen, and becomes brittle or is otherwise adversely affected. A slag cover is needed to protect molten or solidifying weld metal from the atmosphere. This cover can be obtained from the electrode coating. The composition of the electrode coating determines its usability, as well as the composition of the deposited weld metal and the electrode specification. The formulation of electrode coatings is based on well-established principles of metallurgy, chemistry, and physics. The coating protects the metal from damage, stabilizes the arc, and improves the weld in other ways, which include: 
(1) Smooth weld metal surface with even edges. 
(2) Minimum spatter adjacent to the weld.
(3) A stable welding arc. 
(4) Penetration control. 
(5) A strong, tough coating. 
(6) Easier slag removal. 
(7) Improved deposition rate. 
The metal-arc electrodes may be grouped and classified as bare or thinly coated electrodes, and shielded arc or heavy coated electrodes. The covered electrode is the most popular type of filler metal used in arc welding. The composition of the electrode covering determines the usability of the electrode, the composition of the deposited weld metal, and the specification of the electrode. The type of electrode used depends on the specific properties required in the weld deposited. These include corrosion resistance, ductility, high tensile strength, the type of base metal to be welded, the position of the weld (flat, horizontal, vertical, or overhead); and the type of current and polarity required. 
Types of Electrodes. The coatings of electrodes for welding mild and low alloy steels may have from 6 to 12 ingredients, which include cellulose to provide a gaseous shield with a reducing agent in which the gas shield surrounding the arc is produced by the disintegration of cellulose; metal carbonates to adjust the basicity of the slag and to provide a reducing atmosphere; titanium dioxide to help form a highly fluid, but quick-freezing slag and to provide ionization for the arc; ferromanganese and ferrosilicon to help deoxidize the molten weld metal and to supplement the manganese ******* and silicon ******* of the deposited weld metal; clays and gums to provide elasticity for extruding the plastic coating material and to help provide strength to the coating; calcium fluoride to provide shielding gas to protect the arc, adjust the basicity of the slag, and provide fluidity and solubility of the metal oxides; mineral silicates to provide slag and give strength to the electrode covering; alloying metals including nickel, molybdenum, and chromium to provide alloy ******* to the deposited weld metal; iron or manganese oxide to adjust the fluidity and properties of the slag and to help stabilize the arc; and iron powder to increase the productivity by providing extra metal to be deposited in the weld. The principal types of electrode coatings for mild steel and are described below... 
(1) Cellulose-sodium (EXX10). Electrodes of this type cellulosic material in the form of wood flour or reprocessed low alloy electrodes have up to 30 percent paper. The gas shield contains carbon dioxide and hydrogen, which are reducing agents. These gases tend to produce a digging arc that provides deep penetration. The weld deposit is somewhat rough, and the spatter is at a higher level than other electrodes. It does provide extremely good mechanical properties, particularly after aging. This is one of the earliest types of electrodes developed, and is widely used for cross country pipe lines using the downhill welding technique. It is normally used with direct current with the electrode positive (reverse polarity). 
(2) Cellulose-potassium (EXX11). This electrode is very similar to the cellulose-sodium electrode, except more potassium is used than sodium. This provides ionization of the arc and makes the electrode suitable for welding with alternating current. The arc action, the penetration, and the weld results are very similar. In both E6010 and E6011 electrodes, small amounts of iron powder may be added. This assists in arc stabilization and will slightly increase the deposition rate. 
(3) Rutile-sodium (EXX12). When rutile or titanium dioxide ******* is relatively high with respect to the other components, the electrode will be especially appealing to the welder. Electrodes with this coating have a quiet arc, an easily controlled slag, and a low level of spatter. The weld deposit will have a smooth surface and the penetration will be less than with the cellulose electrode. The weld metal properties will be slightly lower than the cellulosic types. This type of electrode provides a fairly high rate of deposition. It has a relatively low arc voltage, and can be used with alternating current or with direct current with electrode negative (straight polarity). 
(4) Rutile-potassium (EXX13). This electrode coating is very similar to the rutile-sodium type, except that potassium is used to provide for arc ionization. This makes it more suitable for welding with alternating current. It can also be used with direct current with either polarity. It produces a very quiet, smooth running arc. 
(5) Rutile-iron powder (EXXX4). This coating is very similar to the rutile coatings mentioned above, except that iron powder is added. If iron ******* is 25 to 40 percent, the electrode is EXX14. If iron ******* is 50 percent or more, the electrode is EXX24. With the lower percentage of iron powder, the electrode can be used in all positions. With the higher percentage of iron paler, it can only be used in the flat position or for making horizontal fillet welds. In both cases, the deposition rate is increased, based on the amount of iron powder in the coating.
(6) Low hydrogen-sodium (EXXX5). Coatings that contain a high proportion of calcium carbonate or calcium fluoride are called low hydrogen, lime ferritic, or basic type electrodes. In this class of coating, cellulose, clays, fire retardant material, and other minerals that contain combined water are not used. This is to ensure the lowest possible hydrogen ******* in the arc atmosphere. These electrode coatings are baked at a higher temperature. The low hydrogen electrode family has superior weld metal properties. They provide the highest ductility of any of the deposits. These electrodes have a medium arc with medium or moderate penetration. They have a medium speed of deposition, but require special welding techniques for best results. Low hydrogen electrodes must be stored under controlled conditions. This type is normally used with direct current with electrode positive (reverse polarity). 
(7) Low hydrogen-potassium (EXXX6). This type of coating is similar to the low hydrogen-sodium, except for the substitution of potassium for sodium to provide arc ionization. This electrode is used with alternating current and can be used with direct current, electrode positive (reverse polarity). The arc action is smother, but the penetration of the two electrodes is similar. (8) Low hydrogen-potassium (EXXX6). The coatings in this class of electrodes are similar to the low-hydrogen type mentioned above. However, iron powder is added to the electrode, and if the ******* is higher than 35 to 40 percent, the electrode is classified as an EXX18.
(9) Low hydrogen-iron powder (EXX28). This electrode is similar to the EXX18, but has 50 percent or more iron powder in the coating. It is usable only when welding in the flat position or for making horizontal fillet welds. The deposition rate is higher than EXX18. Low hydrogen coatings are used for all of the higher-alloy electrodes. By additions of specific metals in the coatings, these electrodes become the alloy types where suffix letters are used to indicate weld metal compositions. Electrodes for welding stainless steel are also the low-hydrogen type.
(10) Iron oxide-sodium (EXX20). Coatings with high iron oxide ******* produce a weld deposit with a large amount of slag. This can be difficult to control. This coating type produces high-speed deposition, and provides medium penetration with low spatter level. The resulting weld has a very smooth finish. The electrode is usable only with flat position welding and for making horizontal fillet welds. The electrode can be used with alternating current or direct current with either polarity. 
(11) Iron-oxide-iron power (EXX27). This type of electrode is very similar to the iron oxide-sodium type, except it contains 50 percent or more iron power. The increased amount of iron power greatly increases the deposition rate. It may be used with alternating direct current of either polarity. 
(12) There are many types of coatings other than those mentioned here, most of which are usually combinations of these types but for special applications such as hard surfacing, cast iron welding, and for nonferrous metals. c. Classification and Storage of Electrodes. Refer to paragraph 5-25 for classification and storage of electrodes. d. Deposition Rates. The different types of electrodes have different deposition rates due to the composition of the coating. The electrodes containing iron power in the coating have the highest deposition rates. In the United States, the percentage of iron power in a coating is in the 10 to 50 percent range. This is based on the amount of iron power in the coating versus the coating weight. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ​


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (29 أبريل 2007)

thnkssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

